# Koi und Goldfisch?



## frabi (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
wir haben seit 3 Monaten einen Teich mit ca. 10000 L Wasser,einen Bachlauf und eine UVC Lampe. 
Das Wasser ist glasklar und astreine Wasserqualität. Wir haben 13 Goldfische und 2 Kois. Nun meine Frage:: 2 große Goldfische jagen einen Koi.Haben wir jetzt noch Paarungszeit? Koi und __ Goldfisch geht das? Brauche ich eine Laichschnur?
Ich bin für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar.
Frabi


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: koi und  Goldfisch?*

Hallo Frabi 

ich denke es ist alles OK, lass die mal machen. 

Laichzeit ist immer dann, wenn die Bedingungen stimmen. Wenn Pflanzen im Teich sind, brauchst du keine Laichbürste oder ähnliches.

Aber bist du sicher das die Goldies den Koi aus Paarungsgründen jagen ? Wie alt ist der Koi ? 
Kois werden erst mit ca. 3 Jahren Geschlechtsreif, die Rogner sogar etwas später.


----------



## frabi (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: koi und  Goldfisch?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Der Koi ist etwa 25 cm groß. Warum sollten sie ihn den sonst Jagen?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: koi und  Goldfisch?*

Es gibt durchaus Fälle bei denen sich die Fische nicht leiden können (Thema: Vergesellschaftung). So etwas hatte ich selber schon erlebt, da hat ein kleiner Koi ein Löwenköpfchen richtig angefressen. Ich musste den Koi wegschaffen, ging überhaupt nicht.

Goldfische beschützen zwar ihr Gelege nicht, aber wer weiß  

Achso, bei einem 25cm Koi kann man nicht unbedingt davon ausgehen das er schon 3 Jahre ist. Möglich ist das aber schon.


----------



## frabi (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: koi und  Goldfisch?*

Aber die Schwimmen doch schon seit 3 Wochen friedlich nebeneinander her.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi und  Goldfisch?*

Also dann.... einfach weiter beobachten


----------

